# Converting tiff files from IBM PC to mac en masse



## nagoshua (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought my mac book pro around a month a go and now im trying to get an image library together on istockphoto but im having a few problems. I have around 250 finished pictures that i need to convert from a windows tiff format to a mac tiff format but the only way i can find to do it is opening each file separately on photoshop and re-saving them, which of course is a ridiculous way of going about it. I use lightroom for my workflow and im guessing youll be able to do it somewhere on there... i just dont have a clue how! any suggestions will be greatly appreciated as i need to convert all the pics to jpeg.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 20, 2007)

Create an action in photoshop to save the file in another location, as a mac tiff, and then run a batch.


----------



## nagoshua (Nov 21, 2007)

hmm sounds confusing never messed around with actions on PS but ill give it a go nd see how things go


----------

